# Salad bowl wood



## chippin-in (Jan 29, 2017)

After some friends of mine saw pictures of a couple bowls that I did, they want me to do them a salad bowl set. One large bowl and four serving bowls. They said they would prefer a darker wood. 

My lathe is a 12", so i was thinking of the large bowl 12"×5" and the smaller bowls 6"×3"

Other than walnut, what dark woods can you suggest for a salad bowl set? 

I wanted to give them the opportunity to see other woods and make a decision. 

I have read online some people's opinions that there are a few woods that make the best "chopping" salad bowls which are cherry, maple, black walnut, teak, olive and acacia, but will most any hardwood be sufficient unless you are actually chopping the salad up in the bowl?

Money isn't really an issue for them, but i dont want to say hey, heres your $3000.00 bowl set.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2017)

Mesquite is great for salad bowls although heavier than walnut. I've made quite a few from elm, and it works well.

You can darken woods by applying steel wool dissolved in vinegar(My buddies and I call it Woodturners Douche). Oaks work really well with that treatment, but I've seen just about anything and everything darkened with the solution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2017)

I second Doc's recommendation of Mesquite. It's a beautiful wood that holds up well. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have some nice big walnut that is dry. I think finding dry wood that size will be a challenge. Another plus for squeet. It seems to dry nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 30, 2017)

Has anyone turned Texas ebony? If so, how is it and can it be found in the sizes i need?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2017)

I have turned it. It's hard as all get out, but beautiful. I think you can get the size you need Robert. Maybe @MEB02 can help you out. Here's a stopper I turned with no finish at all on it. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 30, 2017)

yes tony it is beautiful and that's a nice stopper. I did a domino box for a friend, but haven't turned any. I checked with a guy in katy and I will also check with MEB02.

thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2017)

I think @DKMD got some blank-sized pieces from him as well. Have you turned any of it Doc?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2017)

If Mike can't help you there was a woman I talked to at SWAT that has a mill in Kingsville, had some pretty stuff and real reasonable. Nice lady, her name is Wendy and she runs Nave's Sawmill. Website is www.mesquitetree.org.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2017)

I should've tagged @Steve Walker about the woodturner's douche... he's done more with it than I have.



Tony said:


> I think @DKMD got some blank-sized pieces from him as well. Have you turned any of it Doc?



I turned one little bowl from a piece... maybe six inches across. The rest got processed into peppermill and smaller spindle blanks. I'd bet it's rare in the size you'd need for a salad bowl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah skeet is prettier, but walnut is just so easy to find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 30, 2017)

What about bocote or cocobolo? Any thoughts


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> What about bocote or cocobolo? Any thoughts



Looking at big bucks if you can even find them in 12" size... don't recall ever seeing 12x12x5" blanks in either.

I've heard Mike Mahoney say the exotics tend toward being brittle when dropped, so he doesn't use them for utilitarian bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a piece of HRB that size- amboyna $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a piece of HRB that size- amboyna $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



I would be afraid i would screw it up. I am curious tho, I will message you.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 30, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Has anyone turned Texas ebony? If so, how is it and can it be found in the sizes i need?
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


I've turned it.
I doubt you can find a 16" salad bowl blank that'd work. The smaller salad bowls, yes. The  boyz can tell you more.

Once saw a 14" diameter Tex Ebony burl way down in Harlingen, Tx. about 13 years ago!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 30, 2017)

I have Mesquite. Can cut whatever size if you decide to use that. Good luck finding the Ebony!
Yer not far away& I have bigger lathes. You can use one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 31, 2017)

WTD..... here's what I know about how it reacts on the different species I've used it on.

Oak - White oak will turn almost instantly black.
Walnut - will also turn black, but on some pieces isn't quite as "deep", more of a super super dark grey.
Maple - kind of an ugly brownish tan, after trying it I wouldn't do it again.
Cherry - My favorite one to use it on. It gives an instant aged patina to it. I find it pretty striking to "age" the outside, and leave the inside fresh.
Ash - The most surprising of all for me. It went to a greenish/brown color on the piece I did. I call it horse apple green.

I have found that it reacts differently from tree to tree, and I would guess it may react differently by geographic region. It all depends on the tannins in the wood. I haven't tried it, but they say a low tannin wood can be "colored" this way by adding tannins to the surface first. Best method is Tea, paint it on, let it dry, and paint on the WTD.


Another note, it will raise the grain. so after lightly sanding back, you sometimes may have to reapply.
Another another note, It is just a surface color. I doesn't matter how much you put on, or how deep it penetrates, the color stays on the surface, a product of oxidation. Basically....wood rust.

Edit: I just posted up my horse apple green bowl in the completed projects area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I have Mesquite. Can cut whatever size if you decide to use that. Good luck finding the Ebony!
> Yer not far away& I have bigger lathes. You can use one



Does mesquite usually have inclusions? I did a search on mesquite bowls and a lot of the images show that there was a lot of filling in done on them. Is it possible that they were just showing photos of the ones that they filled with turquoise or is this something that will need to be addressed because it is common in this wood? I would guess that in a salad bowl you could use just a regular colored epoxy to fill and it should be food safe once cured.

I really like mesquite, BTW and i would hope my friends do too, but ultimately the decision is theirs.

Thanks


----------



## David Hill (Jan 31, 2017)

@chippin-in , I guess Mesquite does seem to have more inclusions than other woods--but not always. Ihave/had some without, but the ones that need a little turquoise "help" seem to find new homes more quickly. Should have some pics here too.
Will wait to see what you pick...


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

David Hill said:


> @chippin-in , I guess Mesquite does seem to have more inclusions than other woods--but not always. Ihave/had some without, but the ones that need a little turquoise "help" seem to find new homes more quickly. Should have some pics here too.
> Will wait to see what you pick...



I think to make this all legal and by the rules, i will need to post in the want to buy section and we will go from there.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## David Hill (Jan 31, 2017)

@chippin-in -- Robert, I meant that I have pics _posted_ here on the site of past bowls I'd done to show examples. Wasn't intended to be a solicitation, wasn't trying to skirt rules. Apology for being confusing.


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 31, 2017)

David Hill said:


> @chippin-in -- Robert, I meant that I have pics _posted_ here on the site of past bowls I'd done to show examples. Wasn't intended to be a solicitation, wasn't trying to skirt rules. Apology for being confusing.



I did not take it as you soliciting a sale. But I will eventually buy something and I just wanted to make sure that I did it the right way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

